# Need help connecting 5.1 to the motherboard.



## BukiBeba (Apr 25, 2019)

This is the story: I have an old 5.1 surround collecting dust because I had no devices capable of outputting 5.1 sound, just stereo. Recently I discovered my mobo could be capable of doing that - see the pictures. My question is: Can this be done and how. 

Mobo has aux jacks and system has AV jacks if i'm correct.

Thanks in advance. Hopefully I'll find use for my surround system finally.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2019)

*iirc green is front l/r orange is centre/sub black is rear l/r you need 3x 3.5mm to phone plug leads, then set your PC sound to 5.1*

*https://www.google.com/search?q=3.5...oECAsQAg&biw=360&bih=511#imgrc=lkBJdAeEVA-NvM*


----------



## BukiBeba (Apr 25, 2019)

tigger said:


> *iirc green is front l/r orange is centre/sub black is rear l/r you need 3x 3.5mm to phone plug leads, then set your PC sound to 5.1*
> 
> *https://www.google.com/search?q=3.5...oECAsQAg&biw=360&bih=511#imgrc=lkBJdAeEVA-NvM*




I greatly appreciate the reply! Will get back with feedback! Thanks a lot


----------

